# Dislocated hip



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Chumley was out back, running around with the rest of the dogs when I heard a sharp yelp. He came in using three legs, his left leg dangling and rotated inward. I was able to easily pop it back into the socket, showing just how loose his hips are. I was looking at operations offered for hip dysplasia, and darthroplasty seems like the only one that would help him, but the vet thinks his hip sockets are too shallow for it to work. So, I don't know what to do. I can just keep popping them in, he showed no pain after the initial yelp. Anyone out there ever deal with hip dysplasia where the socket is very shallow and the hip slides in and out with no discomfort to the dog and have any suggestions how to make it better? 

_Darthroplasty Some young dogs may have too shallow a socket for a TPO, but are too young to be ideal candidates for a total hip replacement. In such a case, your veterinarian may suggest "darthroplasty." During this operation, a shelf of bone is created over the rim of the socket. This bone fuses in its new position and stops the ball from sliding in and out of the shallow socket. This is a relatively new surgery, but in carefully selected cases may produce good results._


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG..poor little Chumley....I dont have any suggestions Pam...just wanted to send some gentle hugs to him....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Chumley! I don't have any answere for you but I just wanted to send him pats and hugs  Poor Chloe dislocated her hip from a fall and it was really painful for her so I'm glad to hear that Chumley is not in pain from it.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico has Legg-Perthes disease which caused shallow socket in one of his hips.... I haven't scheduled the surgery yet as the Vet surgeon said he may do OK for awhile. He has already had 2 leg surgeries so I want to wait until at summer if I can.... his hip doesn't dislocate but the Xrays clearly show a bad socket. the surgeon said he would have to cut the head of the femur off and in doing so create a 'shoudler' instead of a hip...

keep us informed on what you find so we all can learn


----------

